# Rashard Lewis



## MAVSFAN (Jun 12, 2002)

Can he play Defense? If he can't why would Dallas be interested in him? The Mavs need someone who can rebound and who does not care if he scores points. I read somewhere that he would play PF and Raef would move to C. A rebounding threat could bring the Mavs an NBA Title. Someone like Alonzo Mourning or Brian Grant.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *MAVSFAN *
> Can he play Defense? If he can't why would Dallas be interested in him? The Mavs need someone who can rebound and who does not care if he scores points. I read somewhere that he would play PF and Raef would move to C. A rebounding threat could bring the Mavs an NBA Title. Someone like Alonzo Mourning or Brian Grant.


I agree, a rebounding, defensive minded player like a Zo or a Brian Grant could do wonders for this team!


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

First and foremost, the Mavs need to establish TEAM defense, not just sign people that know how to play it. If they had any defense at all they they would make the finals, but until they get some sort of it, they wont make it that far


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

I agree, hondo! 

How much faster would they learn team defense if they had a guy like Zo (a past defensive player of the year and known for that!) around to enforce the aspects of defense every day in practice?


----------



## hOnDo (Jun 26, 2002)

> Originally posted by *TheRifleman *
> I agree, hondo!
> 
> How much faster would they learn team defense if they had a guy like Zo (a past defensive player of the year and known for that!) around to enforce the aspects of defense every day in practice?



Exactly. Even a Charles Oakley type player would be good for them. Somebody who can teach em the facts about playing good team D and winning some games, instead of getting into shootouts.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *hOnDo *
> 
> Exactly. Even a Charles Oakley type player would be good for them. Somebody who can teach em the facts about playing good team D and winning some games, instead of getting into shootouts.


Negative on Charles Oakley. The game has really passed him by and it showed the past three years. His defense lacks now and all he does is shoot jumpers when he is on the floor.

There are better options out there.


----------



## Brick (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by *RetroDreams *
> 
> 
> Negative on Charles Oakley. The game has really passed him by and it showed the past three years. His defense lacks now and all he does is shoot jumpers when he is on the floor.
> ...


he's also lost his reputation for being a nasty, tough monster.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by *Brick *
> he's also lost his reputation for being a nasty, tough monster.


It is a farce, let me tell you. I had the opportunity, errr, un-opportunity, to watch him become a sissy this year. He isn't the same Charles Oakley we all know.

I'd give Rodman a call before Oak.


----------

